
Let’s Deploy to Openshift - ultral
http://www.goncharov.xyz/it/deploy2openshift-en.html
======
ultral
It is story about migration an application to Openshift. Also, I compare some
of the most popular solutions and tools for managing your application inside
Openshift.

